# Impressed



## Elmof1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a quickie! Really impressed with this club. signed up for membership late Tuesday night, membership pack arrived in the post this morning. Access to forum was sorted within hrs.

Only negative; looking at some of the stunning examples on here makes me want to spend money on mine :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thats not always a bad thing .....

Jxx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Elmof1 said:


> Just a quickie! Really impressed with this club. signed up for membership late Tuesday night, membership pack arrived in the post this morning. Access to forum was sorted within hrs.
> 
> Only negative; looking at some of the stunning examples on here makes me want to spend money on mine :roll:


Great news and welcome  Look forward to seeing you at some TTOC events.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You arent too far from the Thames Valley meets that I organise in Marlow, next one in september

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> You arent too far from the Thames Valley meets that I organise in Marlow, next one in september
> 
> J
> xx


... happy to have a mini-cruise over if they would like


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the club. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the club, hope to see you at a meet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

